# progress pics



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

hi people,thought id put up some progress pics as i need some encouragement.

I was doing really well diet wise untill i went on an all inclusive holiday a few week back and havent been back on my diet since i got back so the bodyfat i did lose ive almost put back on.

these are a few before and afters,they are about 2.5 to 3 months apart.these pics were taken on sunday so none of my muscles are pumped.

sorry about the pics,they were taken off my phone on self timer so half of these i was lowering myself down to get in pics.










after










before










after










before










after



















please try ignore the face i no i look a cu*t

im not too botherd about losing the bodyfat at the moment just want to get big then ill cut it.

gaz


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like you packed some muscle on mate, nice one


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks mate,i am back on the diet as of this morning so hopefully ill pack on some more.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Agreed,some good muscle there.

Try not to put on too much lard though,keep it to a minimum.You can still make quaility gains.

All in all,good stuff,keep it up!


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Agreed,some good muscle there.
> 
> Try not to put on too much lard though,keep it to a minimum.You can still make quaility gains.
> 
> All in all,good stuff,keep it up!


i no what you mean mate,i was on a very strict diet before my hols but i dont think i was getting enough carbs in,felt like i was getting skinny so ill do more of the same and try an extra 100 carbs per day and see how it goes.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good gains mate, keep up the good work


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks bud


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Good progress there.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Mate, im not one to beat around the bush, no point sugar coating it, most of these lads are too polite to say but the only difference I can see is that you shaved your chest, you NEED to clean up your diet before you start trying to gain serious weight or your going to have a helluva lot of bodyfat to shift, and you are ging to have to do it sooner or later.

What type of routine and diet are you following and whats your specifics?

Im sure we can all then chip in to help you change your physique.

Please don't take it personally but thats the way I see it tbh.


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Mate, im not one to beat around the bush, no point sugar coating it, most of these lads are too polite to say but the only difference I can see is that you shaved your chest, you NEED to clean up your diet before you start trying to gain serious weight or your going to have a helluva lot of bodyfat to shift, and you are ging to have to do it sooner or later.
> 
> What type of routine and diet are you following and whats your specifics?
> 
> ...


thats why i put the pics there mate,no offence taken at all.

in all fairness i have changed my physique (not dramatically) but it has changed,good strength gains too.ive only been training 3 months ish.

my diet plan that im back on as of this morning.

5.45 am cellmass creatine,fish oil caps,multi vits

6.00 am 100g oats 60g whey isolate,blended with water to make a shake.

9.00am 250g chicken breast 70g brown rice tablespoon of natural peanut butter

1.00 pm 60g oats, 2 scoops protein concentrate

15 mins later 1 x grenade

2.00 pm WORKOUT followed instantly by cellmass creatine

15 mins later 80g protein isolate with water

one hour after workout,roughly 4.00pm two medium jacket potatoes with two tuna steaks, 1 apple

6.30 pm 2 x wholemeal pittas with 75g of tikka chicken in each

9.00 pm 80g protein concentrate with water

10.30 pm zma


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

gaz 1982 said:


> thats why i put the pics there mate,no offence taken at all.
> 
> in all fairness i have changed my physique (not dramatically) but it has changed,good strength gains too.ive only been training 3 months ish.
> 
> ...


well mate, I didn't realise you'd been at it 3 months so maybe I was a tad harsh there, the diet doesn't look too bad at all, if you keep training hard and increasing weight then you will see some results in the long run by sticking to something like you have planned.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For one I think you are having too many shakes and not enough food.

I mean the macros look cool but I just dont like the idea of alot of processed foods.

Only shake I have is PWO.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Good work there mate.

As said before try cut the BF down a little.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Stay motivated... dont go off the rails with the diet!  I am no expert.... but I know if I went on holiday and beer'd it up for a few weeks and ate as many trans fats as I could get hold of.... I'd have wasted a good few months of hard work.. I'd feel like I had been robbed! lol.. stay on track.. if u'r weak with the diet... you'll be weak in the gym.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Keep up the good work by the way ...


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks people,diets going well.

ill get some more pics up in about another 3 months time.

gaz


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

gaz 1982 said:


> thanks people,diets going well.
> 
> ill get some more pics up in about another 3 months time.
> 
> gaz


Well I for one think you will improve a lot with what you put down dietwise, Hacks is right though, when you can try and make your diet as much wholefood as you can, when Im working I do find it hard to do but try your best because thats when you see real results.


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah i agree with hackski too but i start feeling sick when i eat all the time.

should i cut size of meals down maybe?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Gaz, definate improvements over the course of those 3 months, keep at it.

You look a bit like Brock Lesner too


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gaz 1982 said:


> yeah i agree with hackski too but i start feeling sick when i eat all the time.
> 
> should i cut size of meals down maybe?


Little and often is the key for me.

I have a shake in the car on the way to work. (7/8am)

Arrive at work, give myself 30mins to 1hr and then have a meal (9.30)

Have a meal just before lunch time (11.30/12)

Have a meal just after lunch time (2)

(Note: I don't have *a* lunch meal, I have one before and one after.)

A meal about 4pm

Tea at 6pm

A meal about 8.30 ish.

Shake before bed (10.30)


----------

